# Bumpers different colour??



## Shane_uk (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a black 09 audi s3, had a good look round it in the showroom before buying and was happy with the bodywork, few minor bits but to be expected as the car had done just under 50k, bought it in march this year, spent quite a few weekends and hours detailing over the course of a few months and then summer arrived and after giving it a detail i noticed sat in the sun the rear bumper was a slightly duller shade of black, instantly thought ok cars been in a bump and had a new bumper but then i noticed the front bumper was the same and also the petrol filler cap, now I've noticed it stands out like a sore thumb to me. The only thing these things have in common is they are plastic is this the reason why and is there anything that can be done to match the colour back??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah

Majority of bumpers look a different colour though tbh especially to the trained eye or where you've noticed it before


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It's down to a few reasons. 

Different primers are used on plastics, but also the plastic panels will usually be made and painted in a different factory (usually also in a different country!!) using different paints and lacquers. 

It's completely normal.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My car's the same - although a different colour.

I put it down to the amount of coats they're able to apply to plastic (bumpers), and metal (bodywork), but having read the above comments it make more sense.

Different light brings up the different 'shades' on mine too.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

As above, it can be fixed by blending new paint onto the bumpers and the car itself, But it's the norm for it to be a different shade anyway


----------



## Shane_uk (Nov 27, 2015)

Cheers guys!!! Guess its something ill just have to get over ha!!!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Really common on some cars, take a look at silver Alfa Romeo mitos on autotrader, their bumpers are always several shades out.

The front bumpers on early mk2 Ford Focus were notoriously bad too.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

when i was painting cars you could paint a metal wing and plastic bumper ext to each other with the same gun and they still look differant , i put down to some kind static like effect on the plastic


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I can notice it on my car. The bumpers, fuel cap and rear spoiler appear slightly lighter than the bodywork but none of the people I've mentioned it too can see it, and they all think I'm going mad.... maybe I am a little bit!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Jaguar XF is a good example of different shades also


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

citreon ds3 / 4 really bad for it.


----------

